# The trip home



## floydhead (Jun 27, 2008)

I know I am looking far ahead but here goes.........I planted some seeds from an unknown strain.The mother plant was a very skunky and dank one.Im pretty sure the offspring will be the same(why not?)When I go for harvest I know I will be very nervous on the way home.If I get stopped for any reason Im afraid the cops will be able to smell it.I was thinking bout doing this after dark.Was thinking bout cutting the branches off and putting them in a dufflebag.Then into trashbags to help with odor.Is there a better way?Any advise?


----------



## Roken (Jun 27, 2008)

Some plants smell worse after you cut 'em down, not to add to your worry cause its a very valid one.  How far of a drive do you have once loaded up?  I would defenetly wrap it in trash bags and duffel bag it in the trunk, just dont look worried while transporting, put on some tunes, smile and drive like you should drive.  I dont know if you have a dog you can bring along in the car, they can make a great cover, especialy their smell.  Other than that all you need is a lil luck, so i wish ya luck bro.  Peace and Love!!!!!
Roken.


----------



## slowmo77 (Jun 27, 2008)

thats why all my outdoor plants are transported by fourwheeler. i would never transport that much in a car. no way no how. way to risky for me


----------



## floydhead (Jun 27, 2008)

I have about a 5 mile drive.I know the basics..........be sober,drive legal(no speeding,stop at the lights,etc)no cig butts out the window etc.The cops round here are looking to stop anyone after dark.They want the drunk drivers.Thats why I need advise bout the odor control.


----------



## gagjababy (Jun 27, 2008)

sounds like it would be safer during the day


----------



## floydhead (Jun 27, 2008)

Wish I could do that........to get it past the property owner it has to be done after dark.


----------



## CasualGrower (Jun 27, 2008)

Simple, Don't fit the profiles they are looking for..... Go aharvest in middle of day.  DONT DRINK!!!!  Drive like ya always do..... Make sure you take a nice vehilce, but not so nice to draw attention.  Get a haircut and shave well.... Dont look like that biker dude they always have pulled over.....  Wear normalish clothes.. nothing raggedity, making ya look like a stoner........ Basically ya wanna look like Joe Blow coming home from work in the afternoon... Mix in with as many people ya can )..


Good luck.


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jun 27, 2008)

ive traveled with 2 ft live plants when my lease ended  on my apartment one year,talkin about paranoid,i had 15 miles to drive. you should be fine,take a dog with you if you can,and dont drive a car with rims to transport it. trash bag it and put it in the trunk.you should be fine,just dont transport at night..not a good idea..i'd suggest around the 5 oclock traffic time,more cars=better chance of not gettin mess with.just do the speed limit and dont cock a lean or anything like that and you should be fine.-peace


----------



## FLA Funk (Jun 27, 2008)

Coffee beans in paper or plastic bags would mask the smell.


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jun 27, 2008)

Go buy some Tubs and made a Dryer, from the car battery and put a charcol filter on it, then ur set to go..,


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2008)

Hello, 

For myself, I usually take home my crops throughout the day. I used to use garbage bags, duffle bags, etc...now I use 5 gallon paint buckets. I buy them from the paint store and make sure I get lids. You would be surprised how well the lids seal on the bucket. Depending on the size of the plants, I can sometimes fit a half plant, cut up in one bucket. Others may take 3 or 4, but the buckets only cost a buck or so with the lid. I usually have a ladder and numerous other painting supplies with me, so it looks like I'm actually a painter. Just be creative, fill your vehicle with camping supplies, add a canoe, you get the idea. Yeah, if you look like you just spent hours in the bush cutting up plants and smelling like a skunk, cops may suspect something. Growing is a risk, but it's the best hobbie I've ever had Peace,


----------



## floydhead (Jun 28, 2008)

OK ...I got a plan.I guess it would be better to drive during the day.The owner will let me hunt there.I will take my hunting gear and go in before daylight,crop my stuff then go home.Still not sure how I will store it.Paint buckets sound like a good idea.Thaks yall!!!!


----------



## Tater (Jun 29, 2008)

Shoot a dear field dress it and fill it with MJ.  Just kidding, seriously though the more you over think this the more nervous you are going to be.  I've been pulled over with things in my vehicle that could have sent me to jail for a long time and as long as you play it cool and don't give them a reason to suspect you they usually won't.


----------



## Bulgarblast (Jul 1, 2008)

I thought that maybe you could use a trusted friend in a decoy car following behind you. Should the authorities show any interest in you, your friend could pull some crazy overtaking manoeuvre or other erratic driving stunt that will immediately focus their attention on the other car. Obviously this will only work once, but it may be worth the cost of a ticket  especially if you promise to reimburse your pal with some of your lovely green stuff. :hubba:


----------



## zipflip (Jul 10, 2008)

so wat kinda illegal traffic maneuver we talkin that a chase car driven by a buddy could do that would take heat of myself  if cherried by a cop?  but yet at the same time not result in a felony? or misdemeanor violation? vs just a traffic infraction


----------



## clanchattan (Jul 10, 2008)

have your buddy drive a stick and stall it and pretend its flooded. in the middle of the road. delay leo's a minute start it and roll on. no ticket for that kinda thing. and tell your farmer landowner you and your buddy are checking out new treestand sites an you need his help to hang them. works every time


----------



## iClown (Jul 10, 2008)

They cant search your car without your permission or without proof. So stick it in the trunk with alot of smelly stuff that will block the smell, maybe smoke a cig while driving to stink up the car, and if a cop asks to search your car give him the middle finger.


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jul 11, 2008)

iClown said:
			
		

> They cant search your car without your permission or without proof. and if a cop asks to search your car give him the middle finger.


 
That funny can't search ur car with out ur premission and give the cop ur middle finger..
Cops can search ur car with out ur premmission even if u tell him No, that just give them the legal right to hold u there intil the sargent gets there and the canie dog.. 
Don't u ever watch cops on saturday night? 
It happens all the time with or with out ur premission !


----------



## iClown (Jul 11, 2008)

Flyinghigh said:
			
		

> That funny can't search ur car with out ur premission and give the cop ur middle finger..
> Cops can search ur car with out ur premmission even if u tell him No, that just give them the legal right to hold u there intil the sargent gets there and the canie dog..
> Don't u ever watch cops on saturday night?
> It happens all the time with or with out ur premission !


 
sorry but your wrong, a cop cant search your or your property without a warrent, they may be able to get a dog but a dog cant be released into your car, it can just bark at your car so they have a lil evidence to get a warrent, but theres no way a cop is going to hold you just because you refuse to have him search your car, just be like sorry buddy in kinda a hurry here, or I got tapes in here I dont want you to see haha.

on cops they have reasons to want to search car; driving erratic, car smells of drugs, they can see illegal stuff from outside car, someone had called them in to get you, ( for example , I was smoking pot outside of a school, a cop pulled up and searched me, I asked him if he is aloud to search me and he said he is aloud because someone from an apartment building called him and gave him my description and that i was smoking and that was his only evidence to be able to search me, If noone had called him and he just decided to pull over to see what was up he has no legal authority to search me, and if he did I could get him in trouble even if he found something on me.


----------



## clanchattan (Jul 11, 2008)

its called an anonymous tip cuz. cops lie. the only thing they need to do a search is probable cause.if the officer thinks you have anything at all even remotly illegal or dangerous they can and will detain you on the spot and search your car right there. '' your honor, i thought the handle to that 4'' putty knife was the handle to a real knife'' at this point you are screwed.

illegal stuff in the trunk+messy interior=time in the greybar motel
illegal stuff in the trunk+clean interior=best bet to avoid orange jumpsuits

be nice to the leo's they retain the right to seriously jack your *** up


----------



## iClown (Jul 11, 2008)

Actually you cant get in trouble for having a knife. But yeah cops arent superheros they dont have the right to invade any1s private space anytime..


----------



## iClown (Jul 11, 2008)

100th post


----------



## bznuts (Jul 13, 2008)

iClown said:
			
		

> sorry but your wrong, a cop cant search your or your property without a warrent, they may be able to get a dog but a dog cant be released into your car, it can just bark at your car so they have a lil evidence to get a warrent, but theres no way a cop is going to hold you just because you refuse to have him search your car, just be like sorry buddy in kinda a hurry here, or I got tapes in here I dont want you to see haha.
> 
> on cops they have reasons to want to search car; driving erratic, car smells of drugs, they can see illegal stuff from outside car, someone had called them in to get you, ( for example , I was smoking pot outside of a school, a cop pulled up and searched me, I asked him if he is aloud to search me and he said he is aloud because someone from an apartment building called him and gave him my description and that i was smoking and that was his only evidence to be able to search me, If noone had called him and he just decided to pull over to see what was up he has no legal authority to search me, and if he did I could get him in trouble even if he found something on me.


 

the "trained" nose of a cop that smells dank coming from your car can and will search you every time:shocked:


----------



## thief (Jul 13, 2008)

well just drive sanely an run over a scunk on the way should solve all the smell problems eh?


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jul 14, 2008)

Sorry but if the cops think for one min. that u have that look they can and will retain u there on the spot and search ur car anyway with or without ur premission here in ca. that if u get pulled over.

If ur sitting at the lake and minding ur own bussiness and the cops show up and does there retine and they have the right to search because ur on fed or state land and let me put it this way once ur off ur property with or with out ur car ur suject to seach.. 

Just got to have that look for searches or been arrested..


----------



## iClown (Jul 16, 2008)

well i dont know what country you guys live in but over here we have rights.


----------

